# Durham



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

We're planning a trip to Durham next year, I've never been further north than the A66 (sad). Anyone got any ideas for places to visit (preferably by bus) nearby? I know about Beamish and that's it!

Bob


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Hi Bob

What type of things do you like to do?
Bri


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A wander round the Cathedral, last time I went we could up the tower.
I remember my Kodak Brownie 127. Thats how long ago it was.

Dave p


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Where you planning to stay?

Can give you lots of ideas if you let us know what you like to do.

Walk? Shop? Ancient monuments/castles? Seaside?

Public transport system is good but if you're stopping somewhere central, e.g. Durham CC site, it's easier.

Terry


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> What type of things do you like to do?
> Bri


I'm afraid our (alright, my) days of serious walking are a thing of the past. But we can still manage a few miles,, We also like old towns and buildings, all the touristy things I suppose. Does that help?

Bob


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

TerryL said:


> Where you planning to stay?
> 
> Terry


We're planning to stay at Durham Amateur Rowing Club (CL) but not booked yet.

Bob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bob,

There's a nice quiet CC CL site, down Green Lane, at the Durham Amateur Rowing Club. It is within 10 -15 minutes walk of the city centre, but it is very popular apparently.

Had it not been for those ferocious winds we had back in September, we would have stayed longer than just the one night.

From what we saw during our short stay, it looked like a nice wee city, and friendly too when talking to locals.

Sorry, we can't comment on cultural things to do or see...................unless you include a visit to either of the two Wetherspoons establishments. :lol: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Durham City itself has lots to offer you - lovely walks along the river, interesting bridges (stand on Prebends Bridge and read the Scott poem relating to the Cathedral), old buildings (Castle & Cathedral plus other less-famous streets), monuments, the market. Walk up to the station and watch mainline trains thunder over the viaduct.

Travel to Finchale Abbey - a lovely place on the banks of the Wear.

Further up the Wear valley is Bishop Aukland, home to the palace of the Prince bishops. Nearby is the Saxon (7th Century?) church of Egton.

Visit Hamsterley Forest and continue further up Weardale to Stanhope, with interesting buildings and a good walk along the river to the ford. You could go up to the wilds of the lead mining area at the top of the valley.

Cross over to Teesdale and see High Force, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle (and Bowes Museum), calling in at Raby Castle.

Go across to Hartlepool and see the historical maritime quays. Nearby is a large RSPB site, looking towards the Transporter Bridge, linking Middlesbrough to the north bank of the Tees. There are several museums in Teesside.

Turn north at Hartlepool and see how mining villages have been re-vitalised and find out about "sea coal". You will be in the land of Billy Elliot. Visit Seaham Harbour.

I'm sure other suggestions will be made about my old stomping ground, one of the nicest areas of England.

Enjoy it - Gordon


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

1943 said:


> TerryL said:
> 
> 
> > Where you planning to stay?
> ...


phone and book now


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A few local phrases might be useful for you.

What fettle bonny lad - Good day, how are you.

Here's wor lass - May I introduce my wife.

Broons aarll roond - A drink for my friends please barman.

Divvent dunchus man - Excuse me but you nearly collided with me.

There is plenty to see in the County, not so much at the coast these days. Hartlepool is a good visit (just don't mention the Monkey 8O ), Teesdale, Weardale and Tynedale are well worth a look and do not forget Hadrians Wall. Now is a good time to visit as the crowds have gone and there should still be a free bus service along the Military (Roman) road.

If you go to Ryhope Colliery, you don't know me, right. :wink: :wink: I still owe money to the Pigeon Fanciers Club and they can get nasty about things like that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have a nice time in the north east but watch out for that bloke running around with 15 wippets and a vulgar garden gnome in tow.

You should be alright down in Teesdale it's too posh for him down there!


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

The National Glass Centre in Sunderland is free to enter and is quite good to pass some time.

There are exhibitions, glass blowing etc and you can stand on the glass roof (if you feel brave) - good views from the roof.

http://www.nationalglasscentre.com


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For a true northern experiance you should try a night out in Newcastle on a Friday or Saturday night!  ranked the third best night life in the world. You will have to learn the phrases quotes by 747 and a few more. Just don't spill anyones pint!

Last time I did it I had to take two days off afterwards.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We were in that area at the end of last week and visited High Force Waterfall-most impressive,also had an excellent meal in the nearby High Force Hotel.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

You could try Lumley Castle in Chester Le St, only 5 or 6 miles from Durham. They do medieval banquets (or at least they used to) which are a great night out.

I would be checking the bus routes and timetables if you intend venturing away too much. As others have said, Durham has lots to offer and Beamish Museum is always worth another visit.

For shopping, it has to be the Metro Centre (so I am told because I avoid it like the plague :wink: :wink:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Here,s another CL handy for Durham, visit the DLI museum and Art gallery just a short walk from the city center.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10998

http://county.durham.gov.uk/sites/dli/Pages/WelcomePage.aspx


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Just read your bit about using the bus

The park and ride at Belmont is just the other side of the motorway junction, the bus from there will take you into Durham. In addition to the buses, you could walk up to the railway station in Durham (and it is a walk UP), regular trains to Newcastle (20 mins).

The view of Durham and the bridges in Necastle from the train is very good.


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Enough of the praises for County Durham - otherwise we will have the whole darn country on our doorstep. 

It is the best kept secret, send them all to the Yorkshire Dales instead.... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

However! if you have to come - there will be a warm welcome for you.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Finchale Abbey*

If you go near Finchale Abbey count your fingers when you leave!
They sold our Park Home plot on and moved somebody else in without telling us and refused to refund our deposit!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. 
Bowes lyons museum has been mentioned,it is worth a visit,but the top attraction is the mechanical siver swan. They used to wind it up twice a day at certain times and let it display,it would be a sin if you were to be going,and miss this because of the wrong day or time,so worth checking display/times.
As regards the sea coal,loaded out of there from under the spinners,Hartlepool IS worth a visit,even if you only drive through. From all the other spots mentioned in the posts that i have been to,the posters are not wrong.
Ted.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Do listen to:- 

Gordon, who gave you a very good and comprehensive list of places in County Durham.

Do not listen to:- 

747, who as a resident of Gateshead gave up any right to comment on County Durham when they, mistakenly in my view got into bed with them over the Tyne.

I confess to bias, as family come from Sunderland and I did time in Durham City - University, not Prison.

It will be a good trip.

Geoff


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Do not listen to:-
> 
> 747, who as a resident of Gateshead gave up any right to comment on County Durham when they, mistakenly in my view got into bed with them over the Tyne.
> 
> ...


Listen Geoff, Gateshead is still in Co. Durham in my book, I do not recognise the county of Tyne and Wear at all. BTW, Sunderland is also part of T&W.

AND for the record Chascass and myself are PROPER Durham Lads as we both worked underground in the Durham coalfield. As you have already admitted coming from Sunderland then you are a MAKEM and nothing to do with Durham county. :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My "family" came from Sunderland.

My claim is only residence on the Bailey, Durham City, so maybe that makes us 'Town' and 'Gown' so we better meet in the Market Square on a Friday night after a few pints, eh?

Geoff

P.S. who started this whole Durham thing? and have we gone off-topic? don't think so, as it is all part of understanding a wonderful region. I would go back to live there if the met Office could improve the climate.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It can't be that good as I've spent the last five months trying to keep away from te place.

Your right about the climate though. I expect Teesdale when we get back to be snowed in for the forseable. Might just turn the van around and go to Africa or somewhere


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was trying not to put my 'negative' hat on this thread. But it hasn't worked.

My mother came from and lived virtually all her retired life in Conset Co. Durham. Since the age of 5 being dragged up there to see distant relatives I have hated the place.
Bleak, cold, windswept and all the locals look like football hooligans.

My mother always asked to be taken to The Metro Centre, The Derwent Reservoir and over the moors to Blanchland. Thats it as far as I could see. There were some nice little towns like Hexham and Corbridge but the cold always beat us.

When mum died in 2002 my cousin said "I don't suppose we will ever see you up here again". And thats the way it is.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I was trying not to put my 'negative' hat on this thread. But it hasn't worked.
> 
> My mother came from and lived virtually all her retired life in Conset Co. Durham. Since the age of 5 being dragged up there to see distant relatives I have hated the place.
> Bleak, cold, windswept and all the locals look like football hooligans.
> ...


Aye, you have to be tough to live up here lad.

We had no central heating or fancy Duvets. In the Winter (August to June) :lol:  my Mam put my Grandads First World War greatcoat on the bed. It helped but the wind still blew in through the bullet holes. 8O 
Instead of central heating, I only had a candle and if it got really bitterly cold, me Mam would light it.

BTW Ray, I hope to be wilding by the Derwent reservoir at bonfire night (for the dogs sake).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep 747,
Those lakeside stopping points were very picturesque when the sun shone. And I would guess about as far from the fireworks as you can get.

Goood move.

Ray.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

barryd said:


> It can't be that good as I've spent the last five months trying to keep away from te place.
> 
> Your right about the climate though. I expect Teesdale when we get back to be snowed in for the forseable. Might just turn the van around and go to Africa or somewhere


Barry don't worry it's still a barmy 10c up here, still in t shirts and shorts in Consett, but then again it has to fall below freezing before they change. :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

1943 said:


> TerryL said:
> 
> 
> > Where you planning to stay?
> ...


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

tony50 said:


> 1943 said:
> 
> 
> > TerryL said:
> ...


----------

